# Online retailers military discount?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Echelon Snowboards?For Soldiers That's about all you're going to get. We had like 1 day a year at the one shop I worked at where we would do military appreciation and that's it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Proform has a military discount.


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll look into both of those.


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

BurtonAvenger, thanks again. I think I'm going to go that route and I actually just sent an email to them.


----------



## TreyGovX (Jan 23, 2012)

Check out the website (GovX) they have insane discounts for military and government personnel! For both you and your family to use. This is our giveback for everything you guys do. It's all action sports and "life after work" apparel. Check it out and tell your buddies!


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

KBNYY said:


> BurtonAvenger, thanks again. I think I'm going to go that route and I actually just sent an email to them.


let me know how it goes, im looking at their boards aswell.


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Sent them an email on Friday, still waiting for a response. I'll let you know if they get back to me.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Backcountry does!


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

ttchad said:


> Backcountry does!


Actually just bought a board from them through GearTrade


----------



## TreyGovX (Jan 23, 2012)

Just check out GovX and everything to military personnel and their families are discounted at wholesale!!!!


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

KBNYY said:


> Sent them an email on Friday, still waiting for a response. I'll let you know if they get back to me.


Hi! Don here from Echelon. We're at SIA until Tuesday. It's our first show so we are a bit out-of-sorts, since all the office staff and I am here.

We'll get back at you right after we return, if that's ok. Thanks! Can't wait to get you on board...


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Don, I Appreciate the response.


----------

